# معلومات عن طبق استقبال القمر الصناعى:::::



## عبقر 2009 (11 يونيو 2009)

اولا الطبق 

وظيفة الطبق هو تجميع الاشارات الهابطة من القمر الصناعى وعكسها الى بؤرة الطبق .. وتعتمد جودة الاطباق علي عدة عناصر اهمها :- 
نوع المادة المصنوع منها الطبق 
انتظام او تطابق بؤرة الطبق مع الاذرع التى تتجمع فى هذه البؤرة 
خامة وطلاء الطبق 
هذا بغض النظر عن قطر الطبق الذى يحدده رغبة المشترى فى رؤية اقمار ذات قوة اشعاع معين .. فعلى سبيل المثال :-
* الاشارات القادمة من القمر نايل سات تصل قوتها فى مصر الى اكثر من 50dBW مما يتيح استقبالها بطبق قطر 50 سم ..
* قمر عرب سات تصل قوة اشارته فى مصر من 35 الى 43 وحدة مما يستلزم استخدام طبق قطره 160 سم كحد ادنى ..
* قمر هوت بيرد يلزمه طبق قطره 90 سم لان قوة الاشارة فى مصر تصل من 40 الى 44 وحدة ..
عموما كلما قلت قوة الاشارة زادت الحاجة الى اقطار اكبر للطبق . 
خام تصنيع الطبق :
من اهم عناصر جودة الاطباق ان تكون مادة خام الطبق ذات قوة عكس كبيرة .. وافضل مادة هى الالومنيوم لتميزها بهذه الخاصية ..
وقد تم تجربة تصنيع الطبق من خام الفيبرجلاس الا انه ثبت فشلها لعدة اسباب منها عدم صمودها للعوامل الجوية واشعة الشمس ..
ياتى بعد ذلك الاطباق المصنوعة من المعدن ولكنها غير مصمتة ( شبكية ) ورغم انخفاض قدرتها على عكس الاشارات بنفس قوة الاطباق المصمتة الا انها تتميز بصمودها امام الرياح وخاصة فى المناطق الساحلية التى كثيرا ما تتعرض للعواصف الجوية . 
بؤرة الطبق :
قد يكون خام تصنيع الطبق جيد جدا ولكن التصنيع نفسه ردئ فنجد ان الاستقبال ضعيف او مشوش ..
ورغم ان هناك عدد كبير من المصانع المنتجة للاطباق لانجد اكثر مصنعين او ثلاثة فقط ينتجون هذه الاطباق بكفاءة عالية وذلك لان هناك ما يسمى بالاسطمبة - وهى مرتفعة الثمن - والتى يتم تطبيع الطبق عليها ومن ثم اذا كانت الاسطمبة جيدة الصنع ودقيقة جدا تنتج اطباق منتظمة السطح وذات بؤرة مضبوطة ..
والتصنيع هنا ليس فقط فى سطح الطبق وانما ايضا فى الاذرع التى تركب عليها وتتقابل فى البؤرة المحددة ، فاذا لم تكن هذه الاذرع والانحناءات دقيقة القياس فلن تنطبق نقطة التجمع ( موضع الفيدهورن ) على البؤرة وبالتالى لا يتم استقبال الاشارات الرئيسية القوية وانما سيكون استقبالها للاشارات الجانبية الضعيفة . 
نوع الطلاء :
قد يظن البعض ان اي طلاء للطبق ما هو الا لاضافة مظهر جذاب عليه .. ولكن الحقيقة هي ان هناك انواع من الطلاء ذات قدرة كبيرة لعكس الاشارات الكهرومغناطيسية التى تسقط من الاقمار الصناعية ؛ وبذلك تساعد على عكس اكبر قدر ممكن من الاشارات ومنعها من التسرب خلال الطبق . 
الطبـق المسطـح :
تختلف طريقة عمل الطبق المسطح عن الدش العادى فى انه لايعكس الاشارات بل يمتص تلك الاشارات الواقعة على سطحه متجها الى خلايا توصل الاشارة بعد تكبيرها الى وحدة ال LNB المثبته خلفه ..
ويجب ان تكون وحدة الLNB من النوع الماجنتيك حيث لا يمكن وضع فيدهورن ( الذي يقوم بوظيفة تغيير القطية كما انه لا يستقبل الاشارات التى تقل قوتها عن 40 وحدة ) . 
اي الاطباق افضـل ؟!
لا يمكن تحديد مصنع للاطباق افضل من الاخر على العموم .. ولكن يمكن القول بان كل مصنع يتميز بمقاس معين من الاطباق وخامات افضل وخبره في التصنيع ..
وعموما افضل مصانع انتاج الاطباق فى مصر هم : شركة ابو العزم (برفكس ) شركة دالي اكسبورت 

( اطباق دالى ) واطباق ECC


ثانيا : وحدات خفض الشوشرة LNB
وظيفة وحدات خفض الشوشرة LNB :
تتلخص وظيفة وحدات الـ LNB فى التقاط الاشارات القادمة من الاقمار الصناعية وتحويلها لتصبح صور تليفزيونية .. وما تفعله وحدة الـ LNB بالاشارات يؤثر عليها فى رحلتها الى الشاشة .. 
تقوم وحدة الـ LNB بتحويل الاشارة الهابطة على صورة اشارات كهرومغناطيسية Microwave الى اشارات كهربائية ثم تكبيرها ثم تحويلها الى حدود الترددات الصحيحة مع تخفيض كمية الشوشرة خلال هذه العمليات الى اقل قدر ممكن ..

والمفاضلة بين جودة وحدات الـ LNB التى تستقبل حزمة التردد الواحدة تعتمد على مقدار معامل تخفيض الشوشرة ( عبارة عن النسبة بين نسبة شوشرة الاشارة الداخلة الى نسبة شوشرة الاشارة الخارجة من الـ LNB ، ويقاس بالديسبل ) ..

ويجب معرفة انه كلما انخفض هذا المعامل كان افضل .. فعلى سبيل المثالLNB Ku-Band ذو معامل 0.6dB الذى يعتبر افضل من ذاك ذو المعامل 0.8dB ..

كذلك يجب ان نعلم ايضا ان هذا المعامل الذى يكتب عادة على وحدة الـ LNB ليس دقيقا باى حال من الاحوال ، فليس هناك وحدتان متساويتان فى هذا المعامل حتى ولو كانا من نفس المصنع .. والاكثر من ذلك فان هذا الرقم يختلف من تردد الى تردد اخر ، بمعنى انه فى تردد 11250 قد يكون المعامل 0.6dB ولكنه فى تردد 11600 يختلف ليكون 0.7dB مثلا ، والرقم المكتوب على الوحدة هو متوسط معامل الشوشرة فى مدى الترددات التى يستقبلها ..

ولذلك يتضح ان احد العيوب التى يشتكى منها البعض وهي شراء افضل انواع الـ LNB ذو المعامل المنخفض 0.6dB ومع ذلك يكون الاستقبال مشوشا واقل جودة من صديق يستخدم وحدة ذات معامل 0.8dB .. وليس هناك طريقة للتاكد من هذا المعامل الا بالقياس الفردى لكل وحدة على حدة بواسطة جهاز غالى الثمن ( حوالى 30 الف دولار ) !!.

تصنيف وحدات الـ LNB :
يمكن تصنيف وحدات ال LNB الي ثلاث تصنيفات رئيسية شائعة الاستخدام . 
وحدات C-Band :-
هذه الوحدات تستقبل الاشارة الواردة فى الحزمة C-band ويقاس معامل الشوشرة بالمعامل الحرارى فهناك 25K و 20K و 17K و 14K وتتراوح الترددات الداخلة اليها من 3.7 الى 4.2 جيجاهيرتز اما الترددات الخارجة منها الى جهاز الاستقبال فيتراوح بين 950 الى 1450 ميجاهيرتز وهذا الرقم هو التردد IF على جهاز الاستقبال اما تردد الـ RF فهو نفس الرقم مطروحا من 5150 ..
ويمكن تركيب هذه الوحدة بدون فيدهورن ولكن ذلك لا يتيح تغيير القطبية من افقى لراسى وهى الوظيفة الاساسية للفيدهورن . 
وحدات Ku-band :-
تستقبل الاشارات الواردة فى حزمة Ku-band ولكن فى حدود الترددات من 10.95 الى 11.70 جيجاهيرتز لتخرج اشارات كهربائية الى جهاز الاستقبال بترددات فى حدود من 950 الى 1700 ميجاهيرتز وهذا هوتردد الـ IF اما ترددات الـ RF فيتم اضافة 10000 .. ويجب تركيب هذه الوحدات على فيدهورن (احادى او ثنائى) .. ويتراوح معامل الشوشرة بين 1dB و 0.6dB . 
وحدات Wide Ku-Band :-
ويطلق عليها وحدات LNB عريضة المدى وتستقبل الاشارات الواردة فى الحزمة Ku-band ولكن فى حدود ترددات اعلى والتى تتراوح من 10.70 الى 12.75 جيجاهيرتز لتحويلها الى الترددات التى يستقبلها الريسيفر من 950 الى 2150 ميجاهيرتز بتردد ال IF اما بحساب ترددات ال RF فيتم اضافة 10750 .. ويتراوح معامل الشوشرة بين 0.9dB و 0.6dB. 
مواصفات حديثة :-
التصنيفات السابق ذكرها تستلزم فيدهورن لتغيير القطبية بين الافقى والراسى .. وقد ظهرت عدة انواع من وحدات الـ LNB منها على سبيل المثال (اليونيفرسال ماجنتيك) بماركات مختلفة ..
ويتميز هذا النوع باشتماله على فيدهورن فى وحدة واحدة ويستقبل اشارات الحيز كيوباند والوايد كيوباند ويتم التنقل بينهما بواسطة نبضات التحكم التى ينتجها جهاز الاستقبال 
(22 للمدى المنخفض وصفر للمدى العالى) كما يتم تغيير القطبية بجهد التغذية (14 فولت للراسى و 18 فولت للافقى) ..
التصنيفات السابق ذكرها تعتبر احادى Single LNB وتنتج بعض المصانع انواع اخرى منها الثنائى Twin LNB والثلاثى Triple LNB والرباعى Quatro LNB بمعنى يمكن توصيل نفس وحدة ال LNB الى جهازى استقبال او ثلاث اجهزة او اربع اجهزة وهذه الوحدات تصلح للشبكات المركزية SMATV ..
ومع عصر الرقمية اصبح استخدام الـ LNB يتركز فى الماجنتيك سواء الخاص بالحزمة سى باند او وايدكيوباند.

ثالثا : بوق التغذية ( الفيدهورن ) Feedhorn
--------------------------------
وظيفة الفيدهورن :-
الوظيفة الاساسية للفيدهورن هو جمع الاشارة المنعكسة من الطبق وتوصيلها لوحدة الـ LNB مع اختيار القطبية .. لذلك فان الفيدهورن غير ضرورى فى حالة استعمال وحدات خفض الشوشرة LNB الماجنتيك التى تستطيع التحكم فى القطبية من داخلها .. ولكن فى حالة استخدام LNB العادية (كيوباند او وايدكيوباند) لا نستطيع الاستغناء عن الفيدهورن . 
وصف الفيدهورن :-
يتكون الفيدهورن الشائع الاستخدام من ثلاثة اقسام :
* القسم الاول : حلقات دائرية متحدة المركز تقوم بجمع الاشارات المنعكسة من سطح الطبق ..
* القسم الثانى : اسطوانة الفيدهورن والتى تعتبر ناقل الاشارة المجمعة الى وحدة الـ LNB ، وهذا القسم له تصميمان ..
الاول ذو اسطوانة قابلة للحركة ويعرف باسم Adjustable Scaler Rings وبالتالى يمكن ضبط وضع الاسطوانة بالنسبة للحلقات الدائرية ..
والنوع الاخر ذو اسطوانة ثابتة لاتتغير ..
وفى ايا من التصميمين تظل العلاقة التى تربط بين وضع الحلقة الدائرية للفيدهورن وبين البعد البؤرى لقطر الطبق صحيحة ، وتتراوح بين 0.33 و0.45 حسب قطر وعمق طبق الاستقبال فكلما كان عمق التقعر للطبق اكبر يجب ان يكون طول اسطوانة الفيدهورن اطول وذلك باضافة حلقة نحاسية فى فوهة الفيدهورن مع ضبط موضعها على 0.36 فى تدريج الاسطوانة ..
* القسم الثالث : موتور السيرفو وهو يرتبط بموجه الاشارات (ابرة القطبية) والذى يتحكم فى تمرير الاشارة حسب القطبية المطلوبة ويتصل موتور السيرفو بالريسيفر من خلال 3 أسلاك ذات الوان قياسية
"احمر ويتصل بال 5 فولت - ابيض ويتصل ب PULSE - اسود ويتصل بالارضى" .:31:


----------



## الدليمي المحب (12 يونيو 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الموضوع ولكن عندي بعض الملاحظات علية اسف جدا لماذا لم تذكر المصطلحات الكلمات حتى يعرف الجميع ماذا يعني كل مصطلح اذا تسمح لي سوف اقوم بتعديل علية وشكرا هذا من باب الفائدة الى الجميع


----------



## عبقر 2009 (12 يونيو 2009)

يمكنك ان تفعل ذلك و أنا معك يا اخى فى سبيل المعرفة


----------



## ajeeljabbar (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## hrazm (29 أغسطس 2009)

chokran akhi al3zize 3la alaifada
malm afhm a5i howa kif sytm tghyir itijah asa7n bi 3 aslak mina risifr don m7wl lilaitijah


----------



## عزت123 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الموضوع ولكن عندي بعض الملاحظات علية اسف جدا لماذا لم تذكر المصطلحات الكلمات حتى يعرف الجميع ماذا يعني كل مصطلح اذا تسمح لي سوف اقوم بتعديل علية وشكرا هذا من باب الفائدة الى الجميع*​


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المعتز بالله (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تسللللم يا فناااااااااان .. هذه هي المواضيع !!


----------



## علوية عماد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مع الشكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (15 مارس 2011)

اتمنى لك حياة طيبة ياخي لقد استفدنا كثيرا من هاذه المعلومات وكمان زال الهم لاني لي ثلاث ايام ادور على هاذا الموضوع وما لقيتة شكرا لك ولكل من ساهم في ايصال المعلومة وكل الشكر وتقدير من مقدمة من اخوكم المتواضع عمرمحمدعقبة معطرة بلفل والريحان عبقة الى مراقبي ومنشاء هاذا الموقع وجزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------

